# Dodo Juice Red Mist – Protection Detailer



## Ste T

*The Product: *
Dodo Juice Red Mist - Protection Detailer










*Price Point: * 
FROM £9.95 200ml FROM £17.99 500ml *price correct 26th November 2009

*Tested on: *
Suraru Impreza 2005 WRB, the car is wearing 4 layers of Zymol Crèame Wax before the RM, this has been applied in stages over a month and has cured. (i only did one panel, as i have some other WAX/QD's to test and write up soon).

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':*
(This info was on the release of the product) Four prototypes and six months later, Dodo Juice has finally launched their flagship quick detailer. Having received rave reviews during testing, it offers extremely high levels of gloss, beading and protection - probably because it's closer to a spray sealant than a typical water-based QD.

Use it on its own if you don't have time to wax the car (just wipe it on and wipe it off... there's no curing time) or add it to an existing finish... it works well over wax and adds extra 'wetness' and further durability. A really special product from Dodo Juice, and well worth the wait.

Super Glossy Quick Detailer. Gives extremely high levels of gloss, beading and protection - probably because it's closer to a spray sealant than a typical water-based QD. Can be used on its own if you don't have time to wax - just wipe it on and wipe it off... there's no curing time, or add to existing finish... it works well over wax, adding extra 'wetness' and further durability.

*Easy to apply.*
I found it so easy to use, you just spray it on and wipe it off again straight away. No waiting time, gives a true meaning to a "spray and wipe" product, I will be recommending this to to fellow detailers to try.

*Instructions:*
Ensure that paintwork is clean and dry. Shake bottle well before use, then spray red mist onto panel and buff off with a soft, clean microfibre cloth, folding regularly. Do not apply more red mist until previous traces have been buffed and smearing has disappeared.










*Packaging: *
250ml or 500ml bottles with trigger head with easy to use pump action, + save your bottles for use with other products…























































+++++++
*READ ME*
+++++++
Please remove the "pull pin" before use, unlike me..!!!


















*Product & Fragrance:* Red in colour, gives off a fruity smell,

*Cleaning Power:* N/A

*Finish: *
It gives an instant deep, wet look shine, if it rains it makes the water bead up on your car, it protects the paint work and, if you've applied wax its works as a "top up" to the wax.

*JUST WAX*



















*DODO RM* - as you can see it looks like oil in water when applied..(i was too close when i Sprayed as i tried to catch it in the photo, but that was proven to be harder than it looked.)





































*BUFFED OFF*














































*FINAL PICS*



























































































*Durability:*
It also goes the distance, along side some better known brands and has become my choice for a quick top up and lasts through the worst weather. It only takes literally 5 to 10 minutes to do the whole car ..

WATER TEST 15 MINUTES LATER































































































































*Value: *
Approx. working out, 4p per ml for 250ml and 3.6p per ml for 500ml on above prices.

*I gave this a user rating of: 99%*
























Thank you to DODO Juice for the product RED MIST. If you liked this review and would like to Purchase this please visit: :car:
_____________


----------

